

Billion Dollar Startup Ideas - adamzerner
https://medium.com/on-startups/6ecc143afe65

======
rhgraysonii
The fast food idea is one that is already being explored. Former McDonald's
guys are attacking it and really have some unique takes on how they will adapt
their supply chain to make it affordable for the average joe to reach critical
mass. They're working on expanding and are called Lyfe Kitchen
([http://restaurant.lyfekitchen.com/](http://restaurant.lyfekitchen.com/)).
Wired did a really good writeup on them earlier this year
([http://www.wired.com/business/2012/07/ff_lyfekitchens/](http://www.wired.com/business/2012/07/ff_lyfekitchens/))

~~~
adamzerner
I'm thinking much cheaper and simpler. For example, pasta with frozen veggies
and some spices can't cost more than a dollar or two to make, and could be
sold for like 2 or 3 dollars.

------
dclara
Adam, may I discuss with you about a better Google idea privately? I cannot
agree with you more. If you are interested in seeing some possible solutions
available, shoot me an email at danmark.clara@yahoo.com.

